# favorite photographer



## hoosier40000 (May 3, 2006)

so i was looking online today at some more well know photographers and couldnt help feeling overwelmed at all the genius involved im many of these artists. Do any of you have a photographer that helped mold them or someone that they have modeled their work after? it could even also be just a favorite photographer. My favorite and the most inspiring photographer for me is Ansel Adams...no contest. i look forward to hearing everyone else's opinions...


----------



## castrol (May 3, 2006)

Heh... I am pretty amazed at some of the stuff I see right here on this website.

Dang.


----------



## 2framesbelowzero (May 3, 2006)

i can't offer an absolute favourite.
gritty social stuff of contemporary operators interests me mostly.

i regularly browse http://lightstalkers.org .. as massive networking of insprirational photographers on there. 

http://www.artcoup.com is a regular bookmark. but there
are many such photosites that are equally consistently good.

a new picture everyday or every couple of days keeps my interest,
thats why i really like Boogie's site. if a websites folio expands less frequently i seem to forget about going back to it.


----------



## KevinR (May 3, 2006)

Paul Strand is one of my favorites. Very unique eye for composition.


----------



## Oldfireguy (May 3, 2006)

Ernie Pyle or Tim Page.  When I was a photographer in the Army I studied their work a lot.  Both were really good combat photographers.  Glad I never had to find out how good I was.


----------



## Torus34 (May 3, 2006)

Each photographer who has managed to make prints impressed with his/her own 'signature' should be appreciated for him/herself.  It is something that has been achieved by only a very few.


----------



## danalec99 (May 3, 2006)

I can list a whole bunch of names who have influenced me one way or the other. But if I were to _really_ narrow 'em down, I'd end up with these two names.

Henri Cartier-Bresson
Jeff Ascough


----------



## JohnMF (May 3, 2006)

i have shied away from becoming too familiar with any particular photographers work. I remember photographs, but never who took them


----------



## Jeepnut28 (May 4, 2006)

http://benchrisman.com/main.php


----------



## ksmattfish (May 4, 2006)

It changes all the time, but right now I am really taken with Nick Brandt's African animal portraits.

http://www.nickbrandt.com/


----------



## 2framesbelowzero (May 4, 2006)

yes - thats amazing 



			
				ksmattfish said:
			
		

> It changes all the time, but right now I am really taken with Nick Brandt's African animal portraits.
> 
> http://www.nickbrandt.com/


----------



## slickhare (May 4, 2006)

gordon parks

i try not to get too into names and such. i'm trying to develop my own style right now.


----------



## markc (May 4, 2006)

Several of my favorites are really well known, like Gene Smith and Robert Frank, but Teru Kuwayama, who set up Lightstalkers, is someone I met and had a more personal impact on me. There's also Keith Carter, who has some shots that blow me away.

A few others that I think are worth checking out are Ian MacEachern, Monika Brand, and Daniel Bayer.


----------



## craig (May 7, 2006)

Irving Penn. And the incomparable Jay Maisel. I was lucky enough to have Jay shoot down my portfolio last year. None the less he visits Jackson twice a year (for Photography on the Summit) and I always go to his lectures.


----------



## spiky_simon (May 8, 2006)

Too many to name, but for a different view of the world, artcistic and sometimes very powerful and moving images, I'm going to go with Yann Arthus-Bertrand


----------



## Digital Matt (May 8, 2006)

I don't know if I could pick a fav, but here is one I regularly look at for inspiration.

http://heimophotography.com/index2.html


----------



## bit (May 9, 2006)

There is no possible way I could pick only a few of my favorite photographers, but I like the styles of William Eggleston and Thomas Conrad alot. Both take colored photography to new levels and take simple, ordinary things and turn them into very interesting pieces of art. Thomas' work can be found at http://www.forevernever.net


----------



## JamesD (May 10, 2006)

Normally I tend to avoid questions like these.  The only widely-known photographer I'm familiar with both for his name and at least some of his work is Ansel Adams.  However, I'm currently "reading" a book of his images, and the closer and further I look, the more I'm, not just amazed, but astounded.  I expect that I'll find similar effects as I look into the works of other great photographers, but right now....

So far, and I think it's going to stand, my favorite Adams image is _Trailer Camp Children, Richmond, California, 1944_.  The image entrances me, and the more I examine it, the more incredible it becomes.

I will say that this is not the only image that catches my attention... most of them have positively grabbed me once I stopped flipping through them and actually started looking _at_ them.  I really do admire his style.  A lot of the effects he accomplishes in such a seemingly effortless manner are the same ones I've toiled through roll upon roll of film to achieve--and because I like the feel of that kind of image, not simply because I saw his images and want to copy him.


----------



## D-50 (May 11, 2006)

I was just checking out that heimophotography.com website... How does someone create that effect? it is amazing, does anyone know?


----------



## Cuervo79 (May 14, 2006)

Helmut Newton and Ellen Von Unwerth


----------



## crayolamarker (May 31, 2006)

ARAKI NOBUYOSHI


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Jun 12, 2006)

Tom Till is another one of my faves.....


----------



## eddiesimages (Aug 22, 2006)

Check out Jeffstine.com


----------



## quad b (Aug 22, 2006)

Australian photographer, David Moore. Great B/W


----------



## 964 (Aug 23, 2006)

Mario Testino - astonishing variety of images. I am not into fashion photography (where he is most famous I would guess) but a lot of his work is very varied IMHO.


----------



## Mohain (Aug 25, 2006)

Difficult to pin down to one fav photog or collection of work. Someone sent me a link to a collection of work recently which I think is amazing:

http://www.janvonholleben.com/dreams_of_flying/

A also like Joel-Peter Witkins but I can't link to him for obvious reasons. The man is twisted 

EDIT: Perhaps I should put a NSFW warning on Joel-Peter Witkins' photography. It could offend.


----------



## Orgnoi1 (Aug 25, 2006)

There are literally hundred of photographers I look up to for various reasons. Some I know the name of... some I know the photo of. Needless to say I would have to pick my top one as Ansel Adams.


----------



## srobb (Aug 25, 2006)

Overall, I would say my favorite has always been Ansel Adams. That man could evoke more emotions from a B&W image than most today can from color. Other than him and more modern photogs would have to be Jack Dykinga. His landscapes of Arizona are awesome.


----------



## emo (Aug 25, 2006)

here's one of my fave; http://www.flickr.com/photos/rebba/ she is not just a good photog. but also a very good model.. you will see what i mean, when you see her self portraits.. 

i have read somewhere that she just started shooting last year & now one most popular girl on flickr.com


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks for that link, emo. Inspiring work; especially the recent ones!


----------



## eddiesimages (Aug 26, 2006)

That's a very interesting site, Emo.


----------



## AprilRamone (Aug 26, 2006)

Although I don't feel like I shoot like her at all, I've always been extremely interested in Diane Arbus and can stare at her images for a long time.  I'm fascinated by the "freaks" (her words, not mine).  Her images sometimes remind me of stills from B movies with very indie plots and strange characters that don't always make sense.  
I'm having a hard time find a site that shows her work, otherwise I'd post it!
Also, I'm not a big landscape fan, but Christopher Burkett does some darn fine work.  His website is www.christopherburkett.com
Of course, his images are 100 times better in real life.  The images on the website don't even come close!  My favorite image is http://www.christopherburkett.com/pages/home.html
Someday when I've made my millions (haha) I'm going to get it!


----------



## kulakova (Aug 29, 2006)

oh MY GOD of course ITS http://www.davidlachapelle.com/


----------



## boris152 (Sep 19, 2006)

As for the most inspiring, I would have to say Harold Edgerton, the inventor of the "splashing milk drop" picture. He opened up a world that could not have been seen had it not been for his photography and technilogical advancements. And I don't mean just simple things like splashing milk drops, I mean things like the split second, dozen foot fireball of an ATOMIC BOMB.

And honestly, what's prettier than a splashing drop of milk?


----------



## kulakova (Sep 20, 2006)

boris152 said:
			
		

> As for the most inspiring, I would have to say Harold Edgerton, the inventor of the "splashing milk drop" picture. He opened up a world that could not have been seen had it not been for his photography and technilogical advancements. And I don't mean just simple things like splashing milk drops, I mean things like the split second, dozen foot fireball of an ATOMIC BOMB.
> 
> And honestly, what's prettier than a splashing drop of milk?


 
thanks for the info, I saw some pictures of Harold Edgerton. He is scientific photographer. A master of shutter speed.


----------



## kulakova (Sep 20, 2006)

also would like you to know my good friend and a great photographer Dusia Sobol.
www.dusia.ru


----------



## TM2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey I just read an article on Merlin Bronques in the new issue of Toro Magazine. Check out the article as well as his images on www.toromagazine.ca. He takes great, darring nightlife shots of women!
Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Rabieshund (Sep 26, 2006)

Denis Olivier and Emmanuel Correia. They are both into the same style of photogprahy and it's like.. yoga for the eyes. Very relaxing to look at. I'm gonna try out that style, for I really really really like it.

http://www.denisolivier.com
http://emmanuel.correia.free.fr/

And then, probably the koolest photographer I know: Scott Irvine!
He's just a genious, it's as simple as that. And all the stuff he does in the darkroom is amazing.
http://www.scottirvine.net/


----------



## Lol999 (Sep 27, 2006)

Don McCullin, not his war photos but the ones in England such as in his book Homecoming. I have similar emotions regarding photographing people to the ones he describes in his book.
You also can't forget Bert Hardy for his humanist approach.

Cheers, Lol


----------

